# Silent Base 800 und Radiator - aber GPU!



## Chiggen88 (30. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich muss noch doch ein Thema aufmachen, da ich keine Antworten gefunden habe, insbesondere bei einer gpu wakü Lösung für das Gehäuse. 

System, nur für (silent) gaming gedacht 

3600er rzyen mit nem riesigen dark rock 3 pro
Asus x370 prime pro 
2x8 GB vengeance 3000er
Vega 64 msi 8g
600w Netzteil 

Das System läuft an sich sehr performant, aber die vega ist hard oced mit nem radial Lüfter  der bis über 4200 RPM dreht.
Also hab ich mir überlegt entweder ne Morpheus Ghetto Lösung zu bauen oder ne wakü. Bei Preisvergleichen war die Morpheus Lösung nur einige eur günstiger als die aio von aquacool (gpx vega 240er). 

Außerdem ist es meine erste wakü, und ich möchte es mal probieren. Also:

Voller Euphorie bestellt (noch nicht da), mich übers vega 64 liquid cooled bios flash informiert, was ich auch machen möchte um das maximum aus der Karte raus zu holen. (ja ich weiß, dass diese wakü im vgl zu ner custom Lösung die vrms nur passiv kühlt, aber sollte trotzdem passen oder?) 

Nach etlichen Lesungen von Beiträgen hier im forum, wo man den Radiator am besten befestigt, habe ich fest gestellt, daß das case wohl nicht gut dafür geeignet ist. Ich möchte es aber behalten. 

Folgende Herausforderung:

Der CPU Kühler bleibt, und ich will keine custom wakü Lösung, sondern nur gpu. Die CPU wird einfach nicht warm genug um ne wakü dafür zu kaufen. 

Das problem ist ja bekannt: der 240er radiator passt vorne nicht rein, außer man flext den Unterbau für den Festplatten Käfig weg. Das ist derzeit wohl die beste Option für Performance/airflow. Damit tu ich mich aber schwer.... 

Andernfalls platziere ich den radiator oben. Wie genau ist noch nicht klar. Wahrscheinlich den radiator über das Gehäuse und die Lüfter im Gehäuse nach oben pustend? Leider sind keine Lüfter Schlitze im Gehäuse Deckel, bzw nur welche im hinteren Bereich. Also bläst ein Kühler gegen die geschlossene Decke, das ist natürlich supotimal. Auch hier könnte man ein paar Schlitze in den Deckel fräsen, aber das System soll silent werden. 

Und dann ist da noch der riesige dark rock 3 pro 🙄.  Ich hoffe der stört den airflow nicht so sehr. Außerdem befürchte ich, daß durch diese suboptimale Belüftung des radiators die Leistung dessen nicht gut zu 100 Prozent ausgeschöpft wird, und das ist ja eigentlich das wichtigste Ziel um die vega kühl zu halten. Ist das richtig? 

Zusätzlich zur Standard Lüfter Ausrüstung (2x vorne 140, 1x hinten 120, habe ich einen 140er im Boden der ins Gehäuse bläst und einen 120er oben der raus saugt. Der letztere kommt natürlich im Zuge des Umbaus raus. Der untere sollte zur vrm kühlung der gpu drin bleiben. 

Ich freue mich auf Vorschläge zur airflow Verbesserung und zur Montage, im besten Fall ohne flexen. 

Thx Alex


----------



## claster17 (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Silent base 800 und radiator - aber gpu!*



Chiggen88 schrieb:


> Auch hier könnte man ein paar Schlitze in den Deckel fräsen, aber das System soll silent werden.



Du verfällst hier einem Irrglauben. So richtig "silent" wird es teilweise erst, wenn du auf die Dämmung verzichtest, erst recht bei viel Abwärme. Je leiser die verbaute Hardware desto schädlicher ist eine übermäßige Schalldämmung, wie sie bei bequiet-Gehäusen zu finden ist.


----------



## cordonbleu (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Silent base 800 und radiator - aber gpu!*



claster17 schrieb:


> Je leiser die verbaute Hardware desto schädlicher ist eine übermäßige Schalldämmung, wie sie bei bequiet-Gehäusen zu finden ist.


Kannst du das etwas ausführen? 
Die Kunst ist es ja, den Schallpegel zu verringern und gleichzeitig einen brauchbaren Airflow zu erhalten. 
Klar wird das System nicht leiser weil die Lüfter stärker arbeiten müssen, um die Abwärme aus dem Gehäuse zu führen, aber warum ist bequiet dabei so schlecht?


----------



## claster17 (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Silent base 800 und radiator - aber gpu!*

Es hängt stark von Gesamtabwärme und insbesondere Lautstärke der Grafikkarte ab. Ein simpler Test ist, einfach die Gehäusefront zu öffnen. Wird es durch die bessere Kühlung leiser, ist der Airflow ungenügend.
Es ist trifft nicht nur bequiet, jedoch sind deren Gehäuse hier im Forum die prominentesten Vertreter mit winzig kleinen Lüftungsschlitzen (Schallbrecher aka Lüftungsbremsen).


----------



## Chiggen88 (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Silent base 800 und radiator - aber gpu!*



claster17 schrieb:


> Du verfällst hier einem Irrglauben. So richtig "silent" wird es teilweise erst, wenn du auf die Dämmung verzichtest, erst recht bei viel Abwärme. Je leiser die verbaute Hardware desto schädlicher ist eine übermäßige Schalldämmung, wie sie bei bequiet-Gehäusen zu finden ist.



In dem Fall setze ich Airflow vor silence in der Prio-liste, da ich die Kühlung zum OCen brauche. Mit Headset kann ich auf bisschen Laustärke verzichten. Wird alles angenehmer als der Industrie Fön mit 4200 RPM. Wie schön erwähnt kenne ich das Problem mit dem Fronteinlass für die Lüfter, der ist nämlich murks. Deswegen ist es vlt auch gar nicht sinnvoll den 240er Radi vorne einzubauen, wobei man sogar push und pull fahren kann, wenn man den Sockel des Festplattenkäfigs abfräst. 

Aber meine Frage bleibt, um es mal auf einfache Antworten runterzubrechen: 

Wie setze ich den Radiator oben ein? Wie und in welche Pust/saug-Richtung befestige in die Lüfter? Passt der restliche Airflow zu der Konstruktion? 

Hier nochmal die bestellte Eiswolf WaKü:

Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro AMD RX Vega M01 - Black | All-in-One GPU | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

Sobald ich die Hardware habe, werde ich hier die Ergebnisse posten, aber eine Einschätzung zur theoretisch besten Lösung wäre cool


----------



## Narbennarr (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Silent base 800 und radiator - aber gpu!*

Man muss etwas differenzieren was man leise haben will. Ein modernes System mit hoher Abwärme bekommt man mit nem Airflow-Case leiser. Hat man mechanische Geräusche (HDDs, Pumpen) oder Spulenfiepen ist so ein Silentgehäuse wie die bequiets schon Gold wert


----------



## cordonbleu (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Silent base 800 und radiator - aber gpu!*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Hat man mechanische Geräusche (HDDs, Pumpen) oder Spulenfiepen ist so ein Silentgehäuse wie die bequiets schon Gold wert



Schön wärs. Meine 3,5" HDD habe ich auch im entkoppelten HDD Käfig des pure base 600 nicht leise bekommen und letztendlich ausgebaut weil die mechanischen Geräuche einfach zu sehr nervten  Mit den recht klein dimensionierten Einlässen an der Front gebe ich dir Recht. Ich hatte vor dem pure base ein Billiggehäuse mit Mesh Front. Das war natürlich das krasse Gegenteil weil sehr durchlässig. Insgesamt bin ich vom pure base doch recht enttäuscht. Ich hatte schon mit einer deutlichen Verbesserung zum vorherigen Billiggehäuse gerechnet bei fast doppelten Neupreis, aber das ist hier eigentlich nicht Thema. 

Ich kann nur soviel dazu beitragen, dass ich den Radiator auf jeden Fall nicht vorne montieren würde bei Kühlung der GPU. Dort findet am meisten Abwärme statt und die wird dann ins Gehäuse gedrückt. Beim Herausdrücken nach vorn aus dem Gehäuse muss anderweitig Frischluft her. Möglich wäre von unten. Von hinten oder oben ist gegen die Physik und in meinen Augen nicht sinnvoll. Zumal die CPU ja ebenfalls Abwärme produziert, die aus dem Gehäuse muss. 
Womit man leben könnte, wäre die geringe Abwärme der CPU über einen Radiator in der Front ins Gehäuse zu pusten und von dort aus dann oben/hinten nach draußen. Je nach Kühlkonzept der GPU können dann mehr Lüfter zum reinen Luftabtransport sinnvoll sein.


----------



## Chiggen88 (1. August 2019)

Danke für eure Antworten und Empfehlungen. Mich hat heute die Nachricht erreicht, dass die kühlung nicht lieferbar ist. Also habe ich den Auftrag storniert.

Alternativ werde ich wohl die vega 64 verkaufen, das Geld was ich für die wakü ausgegeben hätte, nehmen, +die ka... 250 bis 300 eur für die vega und mir eine custom 1080ti kaufen... 

Kann geschlossen werden.


----------

